# New Laws: Over the Counter Medicated Feed, Etc.



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Basically boils down to paying a veterinarian to allow you to do stuff you already know. Very important read for cattlemen.

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/10/10/deadline-nears-new-antibiotic-use-2


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not feed medicated feed and am not affected. I guess the average American thinks we stuff our animal feed full of antibiotics and steroids.

Our county cattlemen's association had a Vet from Nutrina come to a quarterly meeting and explain the new regulations. No one at the meeting felt the new regulations would cause any changes in how we operate in these parts. As long as we can still treat the occasional sick calf with an injectable then we feel good.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

From what I understand is this won't prevent us from using IGR Mineral even though this is technically labeled as medicated. I use medicated milk replacer (mp/whey not soy) when I have to bottle feed a calf (thankfully this is not often). This will get in the way of prompt resources and $100 service fee for a prescription unless terms are made with a veterinarian ahead of time. I believe injectable penicillin is going to need a prescription as well.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BW, yep, penicillin is listed.. Guess I might just stock up on those, with long enough shell life, then just retire from cattle, 20-25 head, hard to have a vet on staff.

*5. Which Drugs Are Included. Which drugs are transitioning from over the counter to VFD status? The FDA website lists the following drugs and/or combinations: chlortetracycline, chlortetracycline/sulfamethazine, chlortetracycline/sulfamethazine/penicillin, Hygromycin B, lincomycin, oxytetracycline, oxytetracycline/neomycin, penicillin, sulfadimethoxine/ormetoprim, tylosin, tylosin/sulfamethazine and virginiamycin. Current VFD drugs include avilamycin, florfenicol and tilmicosin.

Water-soluble drugs transitioning from over the counter to prescription status include: chlortetracycline, erythromycin, gentamicin, lincomycin, lincomycin/spectinomycin, neomycin, oxytetracycline, penicillin, spectinomycin, sulfadimethoxine, sulfamethazine, sulfaquinoxaline and tetracycline. Water-soluble drugs already only available by prescription include tylosin. This list is likely to change, and updates are expected. For more information, visit the FDA website at http://bit.ly/&#8230;.*

Larry


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh, back to "cure 'em or kill 'em"...

Not wasting more money on vets...

Later! OL J R


----------

